# bunch of questions



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

Can you drop in a rb26 engine inside a sil-eighty or an s-13?

which is better to have?
- s-13

- Sil-eighty

and which front clip looks better for a Sil-eighty?

- S-13

- S-14

- S-15

thank you for your time

o and is it a good idea to buy a imported 240sx cus they go for under $2000 at rbmotors

and if it is an auto

and u drop in an rb26 that comes in with a stick tranny can it still intergrate into the car?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OH MY F***ING LORD!!!! you're so lucky i came first...dude!!! ERASE THIS POST NOW!!! if certain ppl find this, your done for...this is the worst things to ask...do yourself a favor, and use the search button, this questions been answered over and over and over...i havnt been on the forums too long, but ive prolly seen this like 30 times...also, your first questions can only be answered by you, as they say, "to each his(or her) own."


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

machracer said:


> blah, blah, blah, blah
> 
> blah, blah
> 
> ...


you're a fucking idiot. that's all. 

valiant and altruistic attempt at trying to save him though, 180SX-X. my applause to you.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> OH MY F***ING LORD!!!! you're so lucky i came first...dude!!! ERASE THIS POST NOW!!! if certain ppl find this, your done for...this is the worst things to ask


TOO LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just because i haven't flamed somebody in so long, i'll lash out on u 

1. you're probably 15 years old and doesn't know the difference between a rb26 and a rb20
2. you probably read about putting "skyline" engines in "240sx" in a monthly issue of "dricers-r-us"
3.


> and which front clip looks better for a Sil-eighty?
> 
> - S-13
> 
> ...


most retarded question i have ever seen.. ever

4.


> and is it a good idea to buy a imported 240sx cus they go for under $2000 at rbmotors


ur an idiot. you have fallen for rbmotors' scam called "sell fake JDM 240sx to ricers" here's how it works. rbmotors buy a 240sx in USA. they advertise it as "imported 240sx from JAPAN!!!" and sell it to gay ricers/noobs like u.



now to being my usual self ( nice guy  )

1. yes you can drop a rb26 into a s13 chassis
2. it doesn't matter which one you have ( s13 or sil80 ) because the only diffrerence between those two are the front end which is composed of headlights, front bumper, fenders, and hood.. it has no effect on what engine can and can't go into the car
3. "which clip looks better for a sil80"?? if you're thinking about buying a front clip from japan and swapping the front end with your 240, please don't. most clips from japan are from salvaged silvias/180sx. most of them are missing a part of there front facia if not the whole thing. most likely, you're gonna have to buy the parts separately and install them.
4. of which one looks better.. it's ur car and ur preference. u make the pick
5. if your 240's an a/t but you wanna swap in a engine w/ a m/t, that'll work.. it'll take some work but it'll work
6. no such things as imported 240sx. 240sx don't exist in japan. silvias/180sx are not imported from japan..just way too much $$$$$ people would rather import a skyline than a silvia.. so get that "2grand for a JDM 240sx" out of your head

*PLEASE CHECK THE LINKS IN MY SIG, ESPECIALLY THE STICKY BEFORE POSTING ANYMORE.. YOU'LL GET FLAMED LIKE A MOFO IF YOU POST ANY MORE OF THESE*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow... thats all i can say is wow... keep it on a down low though guys, or imma have to use my "mod-assistant" powers on you

if u don't belive keep up the flame wars and feel my wrath


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

my jaw has dropped, for i have just seen *THE STUPIDEST * thread ever to have been posted on this site....i agree with drift..*wow*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> wow... thats all i can say is wow... keep it on a down low though guys, or imma have to use my "mod-assistant" powers on you
> 
> if u don't belive keep up the flame wars and feel my wrath


you arent funny. like we're gonna believe you! HAHAHA! :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you arent funny. like we're gonna believe you! HAHAHA! :loser:


AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHA

me: i pmed scott and he said i'm gonna be a mod soon
kevin: lies..
me: dammit
me: ur too good


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh really keep this up and you'll see...


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

okay i dunno y u guys gotta flame me

cus im just askin a simple question

why did u guys take the time to post this

at least give me an answer instead of waistin your time flamin

and so can u put the rb26 into a 180sx?


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

never mind i think the rb26 will fit

and when i buy a 180sx i wanna get a right sided one 

do they have right sided 180sx here in the U.S.?

and wut is a good year for the 180sx?

and when i get one i wanna do an AWD conversion to it like the r32's(its possible!)


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

check that for the pics

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/355916

wut do u guys think of that?

does that look like an everyday car?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

first off, the 240 in America wasn't RHD none of our cars are RHD. second, u gotta do some modifications to make the RB26 fit... and i bet u don't kno how to install the engine urself so i'm guessing ur gonna be paying someone nice wads of cash to do that for u. then i bet ur gonna be paying them evern more cash to make ur 240 AWD. might as well buy a R32...and also ur probably gonna have to pay some money to make ur 240sx into a RHD.

EDIT: WOW ONCE AGAIN!!!

dude the is a 180sx with a S15 front conversion, with a freakin SR20DET RED TOP! there is no RB26DETT in there... AND GUESS WUT!?!?! its LHD!!!

not to be an ass or anything but, do you even know what your doing?


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

no not really

but i know how to do an engine swap over

i did it twice

first with my dad

second by myself


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

machracer said:


> no not really
> 
> i did it twice
> 
> ...


ok. what does masturbating with your father and by yourself have anything to do with cars? *shakes head*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

esyip said:


> ok. what does masturbating with your father and by yourself have anything to do with cars? *shakes head*


HAHA! he must've been out with jill. she's great. you can take her anywhere. and she never gets mouthy. and she's cheap too! just ask drift :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur gay jordan, we all know it. stop trying to cover it up.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ur gay jordan, we all know it. stop trying to cover it up.


hey man, i'm the one that has a girl here. where's your girl? huh? that's what i thought! 






just playing man


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> hey man, i'm the one that has a girl here. where's your girl? huh? that's what i thought!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:showpics:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

machracer said:


> never mind i think the rb26 will fit
> 
> and when i buy a 180sx i wanna get a right sided one
> 
> ...


*HOLY DEAR GOD.. READY THE FUCKING STICKY!!!!!!! JESUS CHRIST, WE TOLD YOU TO READ IT LIKE 3 TIMES.. NICELY.. NOW UR JUST BEING A DUMB FUCK.. GO READ THE DAMN STICKY TOP TO BOTTOM.. I SHOULD KNOW WHAT'S IN THERE AND WHAT'S NOT. I WROTE THE DAMN THING*


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

were can u get an rb26?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

autozone


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

get in the zone, autozone! 

and BTW we are flaming you because your asking VERY stupid questions you dont need to ask.the only words to describe what your doing is -utterly annoying us with stupid questions


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> :showpics:


you dont deserve to see pics of my girl. 


and back on topic. i got my RB26 from pep boys and stuffed it into my dad's 97 Ford Aspire, with the AWD conversion too. it's the shizzzznizz...you should all do it!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

machracer said:


> were can u get an rb26?


u can get them from a lot of places.. why?? are you planning a rb26 swap??
not to be an ass but i'd be embarassed if i were you.. you do not even know what's required in swapping a rb26 yet asking questions about where you can get them from.

the price of the rb26 will vary.. i have seen them low as 3grand and high as around 8grand. because rb26 is based on an AWD system, custom modifications are needed for the engine to fit a S13. custom engine mounts and there's the issue of fitment of both turbos. the swap will cost you a LOT of money and is not as simple as the sr20det swap. get ahold of silzila here, who has a rb26 in his S14, and bother him instead of us


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

im not embarsed

im simply a person who is just curious

basicly im going to go and do some reasearch on how to do this


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

machracer said:


> im not embarsed
> 
> im simply a person who is just curious
> 
> basicly im going to go and do some reasearch on how to do this


you should get a license and a car first. then you can worry about doing all this. oh yeah, and a job too. it wont be cheap. you can get the RB26 installed from some company for around 13g's including the engine, or with the AWD for an estimated 17g's. have fun with that one.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i remeber my days of being a newbie. i almost got flamed, but i kept my mouth shut on certain things, and I DID read the sticky and all of the other important anti-stupid ass questions posts :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i even read the sticky and never had a reason to. it's a whole bunch of great information all in one thread. why wouldnt you read it? altho, i'm still waiting for the sticky on the CA18DET and the sticky on the RB series engines.....get on that Jeong!!! let's go!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> basicly im going to go and do some reasearch on how to do this


so does that mean ur gonna read the sticky? or keep being dumb?


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

no 2 both

my own research


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> so does that mean ur gonna read the sticky? or keep being dumb?


i'm going to lean towards the latter. *shrugs* just taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL!!!!!! OMG........ok ok well you guys hella flamed that poor noob, and now im here!!!!! HAHAHAHA, yeah.....ok ok, this is my simple question......any of you 90' 240SX dudes want to sell there fuel injectors? or donate them  LOL!!! come on!!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

uhh.. where did that come from?? jus go buy some at autozone/napa


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> no 2 both


saying no to the first one makes u dumb, u can learn a lot from the sticky that u probably won't find from researching, look at wut ur "research has gotten u so far"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ack double post. my bad :fluffy: :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck, i missed out on this newbie. i just wanted to come on here and say that the newb is one dumbass. hey newb, 
buy a gtr emblem and stick it on your car, it'll make you fast as fuck. :thumbup:


----------



## ehlpitel (Nov 29, 2003)

u guys are assholes...instead of making some kids feel like an idiot why dont u tell him the deal? whats the point of being on a forums if not to help people out with the knowledge youve attained? u could easily answer his questions instead of being dicks....just my .02


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ehlpitel said:


> u guys are assholes...instead of making some kids feel like an idiot why dont u tell him the deal? whats the point of being on a forums if not to help people out with the knowledge youve attained? u could easily answer his questions instead of being dicks....just my .02


he could have easily found all the information he wanted in ONE FUCKING THREAD. now shut up, you're just another noob like him.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Pw3ned!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> instead of making some kids feel like an idiot why dont u tell him the deal?


cuz he is a dumbass who needs to learn for himself. we told him where the answer was, he chose not to look. 



> whats the point of being on a forums if not to help people out with the knowledge youve attained


we like to have fun? u got a problem?



> u could easily answer his questions instead of being dicks....just my .02


like i said before, we told him the answer was in the sticky. we showed him the light, he just didn't open his eyes.


> u guys are assholes


yes...and?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

LOL drift!!!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

all you had to say was shut yo mouth and keep your two cheapass cents. :cheers: hey epthitaladkladkjf you in a forum full of assholes, including me, if somebody is a newb who doesnt have common sense, then im a flame the sucker, unless drift or somebody else gets there before me and saves my time. im here to learn shit and share, not answer stupid ass questions. hell, the mod should ban his ass for asking stupid questions. 
:dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

and that's why kevin and i will never be mods


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats wut u think


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

ok wutever

stop trying to be like a parent u ****

espicially u drift wutever

u r just another stuck up mod who does not use his power to the full extent

who cares if i get banned

ill just keep coming back

and ill laugh and say

guess wut bitches im back!

all of u r **** who doesnt know shit bout cars

im goin now

seeya latas

****(mod), bitches and bastards(people who dont know shit or dissed me)

thank u to the people who stuck up for me

but i guess know one will understand


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

WTH was all that about? damm, poor dude.
Drift a MOD? i didnt know that oh well its good to read around once in a while you can find out many things


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, this reminds me of a bully bullying a geek, then the geek gets tired of it and goes all out, geek=machracer. :loser: you cant come back if your IP gets banned. unless you use another computer. hondaforums.com are stupid ppl, they just ban your name or whatever,i just make a new one. :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

we pretend like we're not mods


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow how annoying is it that you type

like

this

and u don't know shit about cars

cuz u ask stupid questions

thats why ur asking us

the mods.

have a nice day.


----------



## machracer (Jan 2, 2004)

wow im not banned yet

look whos stupid now biatch


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

who said you would be banned?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow, I missed what was going on in this thread. Don't feel like reading the rest anyways.. Free post! :hal:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

gotta love the free post!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

god we're such post whores.. oh well


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

just ban him hes gay


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> god we're such post whores.. oh well


We? who's we??? Your too young to be a whore. I on the other hand might have contracted some sort of posting v.d. and that's why I can't stop spreading the love


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm almost to the realms of the untouchables  (2k)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> We? who's we??? Your too young to be a whore. I on the other hand might have contracted some sort of posting v.d. and that's why I can't stop spreading the love


hey if they can have 14 year old prostitutes in third world countries, i'm legal :loser: i think i also might have contracted some sort of posing v.d. from :banhump: ( just in case you're wondering, i'm the one in the back and the one in the front is a very hot girl )

EDIT: i just noticed that opium is already an untouchable.. what a whore


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he's OT, if they took OT out, i'd be winning this war


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

does anybody even remember the topic of this thread?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it was a bunch of stupid questions


> Can you drop in a rb26 engine inside a sil-eighty or an s-13?
> 
> which is better to have?
> - s-13
> ...


now machracer is trying to be a badass and make it look like he knows all about cars. kindof funny i might say.we also thinks we are all mods and that we will ban him and that his incredible powers is stopping him from being banned. :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

machracer, i dont want to be a jackass or anything, but you kind of deserve it. just read the sticky, then ask questions. the sticky has more info thatn you could ever want and you dont have to comb the internet for it. it is tons of info in a convinient location


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> hey if they can have 14 year old prostitutes in third world countries, i'm legal :loser: i think i also might have contracted some sort of posing v.d. from :banhump: ( just in case you're wondering, i'm the one in the back and the one in the front is a very hot girl )
> 
> EDIT: i just noticed that opium is already an untouchable.. what a whore


 hell nah, vspec, you are doin a lemon or a yellow apple, whatever the hell that's supposed to be.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lemon drop


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*looks the other way and walks away from the crowd*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*throws a rock at jeong, knocking him out instantly so everyone can laugh and point* 

 :fluffy: :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Points and laughs* HAHA!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

*leaves to look for a lemon drop to fuk* :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

don't forget to put on a jacket


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you guys are all fuked in the head, you know that?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I perfer the term "specially equipped"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol we are the norm, your the minority... it might be YOU that is fuked in the head


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

:banhump: :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i take that back, lol we are fuked in the head thanks to AZ's comment ^^^


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

I dont really feel like opening a new thread so my question is i need to put some good snow tires on my 240SX so i can get up my 1500 ft driveway this winter its uphill and stone. Yea live in the back woods of PA. anyways i was looking into putting on some Kuhmo Snow w/ studs or should i go for another tire?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i take that back, lol we are fuked in the head thanks to AZ's comment ^^^


LOL!!! it's the AZ's heat..



Hooper0577 said:


> I dont really feel like opening a new thread so my question is i need to put some good snow tires on my 240SX so i can get up my 1500 ft driveway this winter its uphill and stone. Yea live in the back woods of PA. anyways i was looking into putting on some Kuhmo Snow w/ studs or should i go for another tire?


i think you should start a new thread


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

:crazy: Kinda fried :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah yeah, you're all fuked in the head.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TExas is pretty cold right now  its killing my car on startups


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

eh this is just a thought but since alot of us flame people wouldnt that make us flamers?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Sil-8zero said:


> eh this is just a thought but since alot of us flame people wouldnt that make us flamers?


only you :loser:


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

well in that case... :balls:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah bust a nut


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Hooper0577 said:


> I dont really feel like opening a new thread so my question is i need to put some good snow tires on my 240SX so i can get up my 1500 ft driveway this winter its uphill and stone. Yea live in the back woods of PA. anyways i was looking into putting on some Kuhmo Snow w/ studs or should i go for another tire?


convert your 240 into a snow plower :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

these stupid questions threads get more hits than sensible questions!WTF?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its because more people read them, cuz they are more interesting for some reason


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

its funny to see people getting flamed....seriously, who wants to learn right? :loser:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

u go to school to learn, here is target practice :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat. i learn in school and searching the net. this is just a place for us to lay back and relax


----------

